# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  вай фай

## hopj

Всем доброго времени суток :)
Суть: есть обычный пк с инетом, есть телефон и коммуникатор с wifi приёмниками. Вопрос: если я куплю usb wifi передатчик и воткну его в комп, телефон и коммуникатор будут работать в инете или не канает?
Не сочтите за тупость, просто реально не шарю)

зы. покупать точку доступа слишком дорого, а зайти с коммуникатора или телефона в инет, допустим из соседней комнаты, иногда срочно надо. заранее спасибо

----------


## voven

> Всем доброго времени суток :)
> Суть: есть обычный пк с инетом, есть телефон и коммуникатор с wifi приёмниками. Вопрос: если я куплю usb wifi передатчик и воткну его в комп, телефон и коммуникатор будут работать в инете или не канает?
> Не сочтите за тупость, просто реально не шарю)
> 
> зы. покупать точку доступа слишком дорого, а зайти с коммуникатора или телефона в инет, допустим из соседней комнаты, иногда срочно надо. заранее спасибо


уточни инфу у тя инет до компа,как проложен?

если ты хочешь по по wi-fi раскидывать инет, нужна полюбому точка доступа(к этому устро-ву можно подключать многие устр-ва: пк, телефоны, комуникаторы...)

почему доророго от 500 -2000, 

самый плохой d-link (>500)
ост фирмы средние по кач-ву (>1000)
лучший на мой взгляд zyxel (от 2000р)

----------


## hopj

*voven*, инет до компа проложен обычно, просто провод, vpn-соединение, не модем

----------


## Booooo

Развернуть в доме безопасную защищенную сеть на основе Wi-Fi легко. Собственно, для этого необходимо всего одно новое устройство – беспроводной роутер. Их стоимость невысока, а предоставляемых возможностей хватает для того, чтобы стать центром домашней локальной сети, распределяя интернет-трафик между настольным ПК и лэптопом. Кроме того, некоторые модели заменяют собой ADSL-модем, могут служить в качестве веб-сервера, торрент-клиента и медиацентра.

Прежде всего роутер служит для объединения проводного и беспроводного сегментов локальной сети в единое целое. Для первого у него на задней панели размещены LAN-разъемы (RJ-45), куда можно подсоединить ПК, игровую приставку и многое другое. Ноутбуки и прочие устройства, имеющие Wi-Fi-адаптер, подключаются с помощью встроенного в роутер чипа беспроводной связи и представляют собой сегмент WLAN. Чтобы все компоненты локальной сети могли обмениваться информацией, каждый из них получает свой IP-адрес автоматически через DHCP.

Далее, задача роутера – дать возможность подключенным устройствам получить доступ в Интернет. Это происходит с помощью другого разъема, который называется WAN. Он реализуется в виде такого же порта RJ-45 (провайдер завел в квартиру специальный провод, или он идет из кабельного либо ADSL-модема) или телефонной розетки RJ-11 (в случае соединения типа ADSL можно обойтись без модема, подключив кабель напрямую к роутеру).

Поскольку беспроводной трафик «гуляет» не по кабелям в вашей квартире, а доступен на определенном расстоянии, его нужно защитить от попыток перехвата другими лицами. Для этого используются авторизация (WEP, WPA, WPA2) и шифрование трафика (TKIP, AES). В домашних условиях рекомендуем прибегать к WPA2-PSK (приставка PSK означает, что у нас дома нет специального сервера авторизации RADIUS и мы хотим просто задать пароль на вход) и методу шифрования AES.

Существуют и дополнительные способы защиты. В частности, можно ограничить доступ к сети по MAC-адресам (такой адрес имеет каждый сетевой адаптер, будь он в мобильном телефоне или ПК) либо по IP.

Сведения о вреде беспроводной связи для здоровья человека периодически появляются в прессе, однако фактов, подтверждающих это, до сих пор никто не опубликовал. Ряд организаций приводят доводы об отсутствии негативного влияния Wi-Fi, некоторые снова поднимают вопрос о запрете подобных сетей в школах и других учебных заведениях.

Далее >>

----------

